# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تغییرات کنکور 1402 و پشت کنکوریهای نظام قدیم

## s_hosein_p

سلام رفقا، من 96 کنکور دادم و پرستاری ترم آخرم الان میخوام بعد خدمت 1402 شرکت کنم، الان با این تغییراتی که گفتن تکلیف من چیه من منابع و گرفتم و میخوام از اخر تابستون شروع کنم، الان منی که نظام قدیمم و مثلا بعضی نمراتم پایینه باید چه کنم، عمومی حذف میشه یعنی منابع عمومیرو بندازم دور و نخونم چیزی؟؟
من تا اخر شهریور 401 میخونم و میارم بالا خودمو ولی واقعا میترسم از این تغییرات و یجورایی گیج شدم

----------


## _Joseph_

*خدمت و پرستاری رو وللش کن بگیر بخون برای 1401 هیچ چیزی تو این مملکت معلوم نیست / هر چیزی هم بکنن تو و امثال من نظام قدیمی تو اولویت نیستیم و برامون فکری نمیکنن همین کنکور نظام قدیم رو پارسال تمدید نکردن با اینکه حتی نصف بیشتر کنکوریها نظام قدیمی بودن باز هم تمدید نکردن چون براشون هزینه داریم و موندیم دستشون و کلا تو اولویت تصمیم گیریهاشون نیستیم به هیچ عنوان و .... پس بد ترین شرایط رو در نظر بگیر اگه میتونی برای 1401 بخون اگه نمیتونی هیچ کس نمیدونه چی میشه شاید کنکور 1402 برات سه سال زمان ببره قبول بشی به خاطر بعضی مصوبه ها و ... شایدم یه قانونی بیارن اتفاقا به نفعت هم باشه که البته به نظرم مورد اول بیشتر یحتمل باشه
منکه همین 1401 اخرین کنکورمه حتی اگه قبول نشم هم کنکور 1402 شرکت نمیکنم*

----------


## s_hosein_p

> *خدمت و پرستاری رو وللش کن بگیر بخون برای 1401 هیچ چیزی تو این مملکت معلوم نیست / هر چیزی هم بکنن تو و امثال من نظام قدیمی تو اولویت نیستیم و برامون فکری نمیکنن همین کنکور نظام قدیم رو پارسال تمدید نکردن با اینکه حتی نصف بیشتر کنکوریها نظام قدیمی بودن باز هم تمدید نکردن چون براشون هزینه داریم و موندیم دستشون و کلا تو اولویت تصمیم گیریهاشون نیستیم به هیچ عنوان و .... پس بد ترین شرایط رو در نظر بگیر اگه میتونی برای 1401 بخون اگه نمیتونی هیچ کس نمیدونه چی میشه شاید کنکور 1402 برات سه سال زمان ببره قبول بشی به خاطر بعضی مصوبه ها و ... شایدم یه قانونی بیارن اتفاقا به نفعت هم باشه که البته به نظرم مورد اول بیشتر یحتمل باشه
> منکه همین 1401 اخرین کنکورمه حتی اگه قبول نشم هم کنکور 1402 شرکت نمیکنم*


اخه 1401 میدونم که نمیتونم به اون حد آمادگی برسم  :Yahoo (2): ، 4 سال دور بودم از دروس، بعدشم معافیت ندارم و باید برم خدمت یجورایی، همه چیزم برا 402 اوکی بود یهو برداشتن این مصوبه لعنتی رو تصویب کردن:/

----------


## A.Joker

> اخه 1401 میدونم که نمیتونم به اون حد آمادگی برسم ، 4 سال دور بودم از دروس، بعدشم معافیت ندارم و باید برم خدمت یجورایی، همه چیزم برا 402 اوکی بود یهو برداشتن این مصوبه لعنتی رو تصویب کردن:/


*من تو یک تاپیک دیگه هم گفتم 
الان دفترچه کنکور ۱۴۰۰ رو نگاه کن تاثیر معدل واسه نظام قدیمی ها همچنان ۲۵ درصده و ۳۰ درصد نشده . حالا این مصوبه تاثیر ۶۰ درصدی طبق گفته های خود اعضای شورا در صورتی اعمال میشه که امسال برای یازدهم امتحان نهایی برگزار کنن . خب اگه امتحان نهایی واسه یازدهما برگزار کنن پشت کنکوری ها که فقط یکسال امتحان نهایی داده باشن اگه نظام جدید باشن همچنان تاثیر معدلشون ۳۰ درصده و نظام قدیمی ها هم ۲۵ درصد . حالا چرا ؟ چون فقط یکسال امتحان نهایی دادن . اونایی هم که دوسال امتحان نهایی دادن براشون تاثیر میشه ۶۰ درصد . اگه امسال واسه یازدهم نهایی برگزار کنن مصوبه قابلیت اجرا پیدا میکنه و اگه یازدهم امتحان نهایی برگزار نکنن تاثیر معدل تغییری نمیکنه.*

----------


## Dean

هیییییییییچ اتفاق خاصی برای کنکور ۴۰۲ نمیفته .. بشین درستو بخون... این حرفاشون همه کرسی شعر و ادبه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MYDR

به نام خدا.



> سلام رفقا، من 96 کنکور دادم و پرستاری ترم آخرم الان میخوام بعد خدمت 1402 شرکت کنم، الان با این تغییراتی که گفتن تکلیف من چیه من منابع و گرفتم و میخوام از اخر تابستون شروع کنم، الان منی که نظام قدیمم و مثلا بعضی نمراتم پایینه باید چه کنم، عمومی حذف میشه یعنی منابع عمومیرو بندازم دور و نخونم چیزی؟؟
> من تا اخر شهریور 401 میخونم و میارم بالا خودمو ولی واقعا میترسم از این تغییرات و یجورایی گیج شدم


*فقط شما نیستید، خیلی ها مثل شما هستند! شما 4 سال دور بودی یکی دیگه چندین سال بیشتر دور بوده !  موضوع این هست که این ها براشون مهم نیست چه بلایی و چه مشکلاتی برای افراد جامعه پیش میاد ! 
در تاپیک های این موضوع بحث اعتراض به مصوبه هم قرار داده شده ، مثل خبرگزاری فارس که پیگیری کنند و... ! ولی حمایت نشد.*




> *من تو یک تاپیک دیگه هم گفتم 
> الان دفترچه کنکور ۱۴۰۰ رو نگاه کن تاثیر معدل واسه نظام قدیمی ها همچنان ۲۵ درصده و ۳۰ درصد نشده . حالا این مصوبه تاثیر ۶۰ درصدی طبق گفته های خود اعضای شورا در صورتی اعمال میشه که امسال برای یازدهم امتحان نهایی برگزار کنن . خب اگه امتحان نهایی واسه یازدهما برگزار کنن پشت کنکوری ها که فقط یکسال امتحان نهایی داده باشن اگه نظام جدید باشن همچنان تاثیر معدلشون ۳۰ درصده و نظام قدیمی ها هم ۲۵ درصد . حالا چرا ؟ چون فقط یکسال امتحان نهایی دادن . اونایی هم که دوسال امتحان نهایی دادن براشون تاثیر میشه ۶۰ درصد . اگه امسال واسه یازدهم نهایی برگزار کنن مصوبه قابلیت اجرا پیدا میکنه و اگه یازدهم امتحان نهایی برگزار نکنن تاثیر معدل تغییری نمیکنه.*


به این شکل نیست !
قرار بود از سال یازدهم امتحان نهایی برگزار بشه ولی مصوب شد که فقط و فقط امتحانات سال دوازدهم باشه!  
( برای سال یازدهم و دهم آموزش و پرورش گفت نمی تونه ) به خاطر همین فقط امتحانات سال دوازدهم ملاک شد و این قانون هم تصویب شده است در حال حاضر برای 1402 اجرا میشه !

آخرین خبر این هست :



> دبیر ستاد نقشه جامع علمی کشور درباره آخرین تغییرات کنکور سراسری که ۲ سال دیگر اجرایی می‌شود، سخن گفت.
> 
> 
> منصور کبگانیان دبیر ستاد جامع  علمی کشور گفت: در کنکور سال های پیش نگرانی های زیادی در خانواده ها ایجاد  می شد و هزینه های اقتصادی زیادی برای کلاسهای کنکور دانش آموزان به  خانواده ها تحمیل می شد و کیفیت یادگیری اندازه گیری نمی شد.
> او افزود: ما ۶۰ درصد از فشار و بار کنکور سراسری را از دوش دانش‌آموزان و  دانشجویان کم کردیم و داوطلبان دو بار شانس شرکت در کنکور سراسری را دارند  که با توجه به بالا بودن نمره در هر بار شرکت در آزمون، آن نمره مد نظر  خواهد بود.
> کبگانیان با اشاره به سابقه تحصیلی دانش آموزان ادامه داد: نتایج کنکور تا  دو سال معتبر خواهد بود یعنی زمانی که نتایج کنکور اعلام می شود دانشجویان  فرصت دارند تا دو سال برای تحصیل اقدام کنند. در سال ۱۴۰۲ ، ۶۰ درصد سابقه  تحصیلی دانش آموزان در کنکور سراسری لحاظ می شود.
> او بیان کرد: سهمیه هایی در طی سالهای گذشته در شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و  مجلس شورای اسلامی تصویب شد که تک تک این سهمیه‌ها با توجه به تناسب ضرورت  ها بوده و قرار بر این شده است که ستاد راهبری نقشه جامع علمی کشور  پیشنهاد هایی ارائه و نهایی کرده و در نهایت در شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی  سیاست های مربوط به یکپارچه شدن این سهمیه ها تصویب شود.
> دبیر ستاد نقشه جامع علمی کشور در پایان تصریح کرد: رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی  و رئیس کمیسیون ها دستور دادند که باید برخی از سهمیه‌ها اصلاح شوند.
>               منبع:باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان



پ ن : بنده به شخصه خیلی خوشحال میشم که این قانون سراسر از ظلم اجرا نشه !

----------


## A.Joker

> به نام خدا.
> 
> 
> *فقط شما نیستید، خیلی ها مثل شما هستند! شما 4 سال دور بودی یکی دیگه چندین سال بیشتر دور بوده !  موضوع این هست که این ها براشون مهم نیست چه بلایی و چه مشکلاتی برای افراد جامعه پیش میاد ! 
> در تاپیک های این موضوع بحث اعتراض به مصوبه هم قرار داده شده ، مثل خبرگزاری فارس که پیگیری کنند و... ! ولی حمایت نشد.*
> 
> 
> 
> به این شکل نیست !
> ...


پس بهتره هرطور که شده شهریور برم ترمیم معدل !
راستی دیپلم مجدد هم میشه گرفت از یک رشته دیگه. 
دیپلم مجدد خیلی عالیه چون کد سوابق جداگانه داره.
اما نباید مشکل نظام وظیفه داشته باشی و دانشجو باشی.
اما ترمیم معدل دانشجو هم باشی میشه.

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط A.Joker


پس بهتره هرطور که شده شهریور برم ترمیم معدل !
راستی دیپلم مجدد هم میشه گرفت از یک رشته دیگه. 
دیپلم مجدد خیلی عالیه چون کد سوابق جداگانه داره.
اما نباید مشکل نظام وظیفه داشته باشی و دانشجو باشی.
اما ترمیم معدل دانشجو هم باشی میشه.


یعنی میشه بازم دیپلم تجربی بگیرم؟_

----------


## A.Joker

> _
> 
> یعنی میشه بازم دیپلم تجربی بگیرم؟_


*سلام 
دیپلم مجدد فقط میشه رشته دیگه گرفت.
مثلا من ریاضی ام میتونم تجربی بگیرم . اما دوباره نمیتونم ریاضی بگیرم.
البته دیپلم مجدد رو فکر کنم دانشجو ها و کسانی که مشکل نظام وظیفه دارن نمیتونن بگیرن. اما ترمیم معدل همه میتونن شرکت کنن.*

----------


## 1401

آیا ترمیم معدل برای همه دروس میشه ؟ چون اون دسته که قبل 83 بودن اصلا نهایی نداشتن و برای اونا معدل تاثییر نداشته تا الان یعنی کنکور 100 % نمره آزمونشون بوده اما 1402 اگر نقش معدل 60% بشه یعنی رسما نظام قدیم با 40 % سهم کنکور هیچ رشته ای نمیتونه قبول بشه و عملا دیگه نمیتونه بره دانشگاه  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## MYDR

در خصوص اون های که مشمول سابقه تحصیلی نمیشن و مشکلات از این قبیل : 
آقایون مسئول به این چند کلمه و گذاره بسنده کردند و چیزی توضیح ندادند :
از تجربه سازمان سنجش وزارت علوم آموزش و پرورش و وزارت بهداشت استاده خواهد شد که هنوز هم هیچ چیزی توضیح ندادند که منظورشون از این حرف چی بوده !

----------


## A.Joker

> آیا ترمیم معدل برای همه دروس میشه ؟ چون اون دسته که قبل 83 بودن اصلا نهایی نداشتن و برای اونا معدل تاثییر نداشته تا الان یعنی کنکور 100 % نمره آزمونشون بوده اما 1402 اگر نقش معدل 60% بشه یعنی رسما نظام قدیم با 40 % سهم کنکور هیچ رشته ای نمیتونه قبول بشه و عملا دیگه نمیتونه بره دانشگاه


نه کسانی که دیپلمشون قدیمیه اصلا مشمول سوابق تحصیلی نمیشن یعنی تاثیر کنکور واسشون ۱۰۰ درصده حتی اگه تاثیر معدل بشه ۹۹ درصد . در صورتی نمیتونن وارد دانشگاه بشن که بیان کنکور رو کامل حذف کنن فقط امتحان نهایی بمونه . اون موقع نمیتونن وارد دانشگاه بشن.

----------


## 1401

> نه کسانی که دیپلمشون قدیمیه اصلا مشمول سوابق تحصیلی نمیشن یعنی تاثیر کنکور واسشون ۱۰۰ درصده حتی اگه تاثیر معدل بشه ۹۹ درصد . در صورتی نمیتونن وارد دانشگاه بشن که بیان کنکور رو کامل حذف کنن فقط امتحان نهایی بمونه . اون موقع نمیتونن وارد دانشگاه بشن.



آخه فکر کن کنکور فقط درسای تخصصی بشه که مطمئنا سوالا سخت تر خواهد شد از اونطرف نظام جدیدا 60 درصد جلوتر از نظام قدیما هستن  :Yahoo (77):  نظام قدیم میتونه نظام جدید دیپلم مجدد بگیره ؟ مثلا نظام قدیم تجربی بیاد نظام جدید انسانی دیپلم بگیره ؟ اونجوری سوابق تحصیلی خواهد داشت ؟

----------


## MYDR

> نه کسانی که دیپلمشون قدیمیه اصلا مشمول سوابق تحصیلی نمیشن یعنی تاثیر کنکور واسشون ۱۰۰ درصده حتی اگه تاثیر معدل بشه ۹۹ درصد . در صورتی نمیتونن وارد دانشگاه بشن که بیان کنکور رو کامل حذف کنن فقط امتحان نهایی بمونه . اون موقع نمیتونن وارد دانشگاه بشن.


 این موضوع فقط تا 1400 بوده و به این دلیل معنی داشته که تاثیر معدل برای اونهای که مشمول تاثیر معدل هم بودن، به صورت مثبت بوده :  که به قول آقای سوزن چی مسئول سیایت گذرای معاون خط مشی‌گذاری ستاد علم و فناوری دبیرخانه _شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی_ رسما یعنی هیچ اثری نداشته ! به خاطر همین برای اونها که سابقه تحصیلی نداشتن هم میگفتن خوب هر چی کنکور دادید همون !

 ولی الان دارند تاثیر معدل رو قطعی می کنند !  یعنی 60  درصد از معدل 20 سال دوازدهم افراد میتونه باشه و 40 درصد دیگه فقط کنکور هست ! به خاطر همین نمی تونه اون کنکور برای کسانی که سابقه تحصیلی مناسب 1402 ندارند اعمال بشه چون از طرفی کنکور دیگه سوالات عمومی هم نیست و فقط تخصی هست به خاطر همین بازم جور در نمیاد !

و از طرفی وقتی اومدن بند 5 این قانون گفتن دانشگاه ها میتونند شرط معدل برای بچه ها بزارند : کافیه که دانشگاه ها سود و منفعت خودشون رو بخوان تامین کنند:
 کافیه بگن مثلا برای فلان رشته های خاص که همه دعواها هم سر همین رشته های پر متقاضی هست، معدل 19 یا 18 !!!  همین طوری اون های که کنکور سعی کردن خودشون رو برسونند هم حذف می شن.

----------


## A.Joker

> آخه فکر کن کنکور فقط درسای تخصصی بشه که مطمئنا سوالا سخت تر خواهد شد از اونطرف نظام جدیدا 60 درصد جلوتر از نظام قدیما هستن  نظام قدیم میتونه نظام جدید دیپلم مجدد بگیره ؟ مثلا نظام قدیم تجربی بیاد نظام جدید انسانی دیپلم بگیره ؟ اونجوری سوابق تحصیلی خواهد داشت ؟


*دیپلم مجدد میشه گرفت از نظام جدید اما باید رشته متفاوتی از رشته خودت دیپلم بگیری .*

----------


## A.Joker

> این موضوع فقط تا 1400 بوده و به این دلیل معنی داشته که تاثیر معدل برای اونهای که مشمول تاثیر معدل هم بودن، به صورت مثبت بوده :  که به قول آقای سوزن چی مسئول سیایت گذرای معاون خط مشی‌گذاری ستاد علم و فناوری دبیرخانه _شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی_ رسما یعنی هیچ اثری نداشته ! به خاطر همین برای اونها که سابقه تحصیلی نداشتن هم میگفتن خوب هر چی کنکور دادید همون !
> 
>  ولی الان دارند تاثیر معدل رو قطعی می کنند !  یعنی 60  درصد از معدل 20 سال دوازدهم افراد میتونه باشه و 40 درصد دیگه فقط کنکور هست ! به خاطر همین نمی تونه اون کنکور برای کسانی که سابقه تحصیلی مناسب 1402 ندارند اعمال بشه چون از طرفی کنکور دیگه سوالات عمومی هم نیست و فقط تخصی هست به خاطر همین بازم جور در نمیاد !
> 
> و از طرفی وقتی اومدن بند 5 این قانون گفتن دانشگاه ها میتونند شرط معدل برای بچه ها بزارند : کافیه که دانشگاه ها سود و منفعت خودشون رو بخوان تامین کنند:
>  کافیه بگن مثلا برای فلان رشته های خاص که همه دعواها هم سر همین رشته های پر متقاضی هست، معدل 19 یا 18 !!!  همین طوری اون های که کنکور سعی کردن خودشون رو برسونند هم حذف می شن.


کنکور ۹۴ که تاثیر قطعی بود اونایی که دیپلمشون غیرمنطبق با رشته شون بود تاثیر کمتر بود مثلا به جای ۲۵ درصد میشد ۱۰ درصد و در نتیجه تاثیر کنکور بیشتر میشد . در همون سال عده زیادی که در قدیم (قبل از ۸۴) دیپلم گرفتن تاثیر کنکور براشون ۱۰۰ درصد بود. میتونید پیک سنجش و دفترچه راهنمای کنکور ۹۴ رو مطالعه کنید که تاثیر معدل هم قطعی بود.

----------


## A.Joker

> این موضوع فقط تا 1400 بوده و به این دلیل معنی داشته که تاثیر معدل برای اونهای که مشمول تاثیر معدل هم بودن، به صورت مثبت بوده :  که به قول آقای سوزن چی مسئول سیایت گذرای معاون خط مشی‌گذاری ستاد علم و فناوری دبیرخانه _شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی_ رسما یعنی هیچ اثری نداشته ! به خاطر همین برای اونها که سابقه تحصیلی نداشتن هم میگفتن خوب هر چی کنکور دادید همون !
> 
>  ولی الان دارند تاثیر معدل رو قطعی می کنند !  یعنی 60  درصد از معدل 20 سال دوازدهم افراد میتونه باشه و 40 درصد دیگه فقط کنکور هست ! به خاطر همین نمی تونه اون کنکور برای کسانی که سابقه تحصیلی مناسب 1402 ندارند اعمال بشه چون از طرفی کنکور دیگه سوالات عمومی هم نیست و فقط تخصی هست به خاطر همین بازم جور در نمیاد !
> 
> و از طرفی وقتی اومدن بند 5 این قانون گفتن دانشگاه ها میتونند شرط معدل برای بچه ها بزارند : کافیه که دانشگاه ها سود و منفعت خودشون رو بخوان تامین کنند:
>  کافیه بگن مثلا برای فلان رشته های خاص که همه دعواها هم سر همین رشته های پر متقاضی هست، معدل 19 یا 18 !!!  همین طوری اون های که کنکور سعی کردن خودشون رو برسونند هم حذف می شن.


اگه شرط معدل بذارن دیگه با ترمیم معدل هم این مشکل حل نمیشه و فقط میشه قضیه تاثیر معدل رو اوکی کرد . چون ترمیم معدل فقط نمرات سوابق تحصیلی موثر در کنکور رو تغییر میده نه معدل کل دیپلم رو! واقعاً این یک بند کجاش رفع استرسه؟

----------


## MYDR

> آخه فکر کن کنکور فقط درسای تخصصی بشه که مطمئنا سوالا سخت تر خواهد شد از اونطرف نظام جدیدا 60 درصد جلوتر از نظام قدیما هستن  نظام قدیم میتونه نظام جدید دیپلم مجدد بگیره ؟ مثلا نظام قدیم تجربی بیاد نظام جدید انسانی دیپلم بگیره ؟ اونجوری سوابق تحصیلی خواهد داشت ؟



ببینید این ها خواستن از یه جای به بعد بچه ها رو قیچی کنند !

وقتی این مصوبه اومدر ؤسای کمیسیون‌های آموزش و بهداشت به این شورای عالی انقلاب نامه زدند که آقا صبر کن وایسا رئیس جمهور بیاد بعدش این تغییراتی که میخواهی پیش ببری رو پیش ببرد !
   2 روز بعدش مصوبه بعدی رو تصویب کردند و اجرا کردند و تند تند صبر هم نکردند !

قطعا ً سوالات سخت تر میشه ! سنجش چه طوری 600 هزار نفر رو مرتب کنه به ترتیب؟

بله میتونه دیلپم جدید بگیره به شرطی که یه دیپلم دیگه بخواد بگیره که بهش میگن دیپلم مجدد.  بله در اون صورت سابقه تحصیلی خواهد داشت.

ولی به شرطی این سابقه تحصیلی بدردش میخوره که نمره خوب و بالا بگیره وچون به صورت داوطلب آزاد هست و هیچ جا کلاس و مدرسه ای نمی تونه بره ( مگر آنلاین  و اینترنتی  به صورت آزاد و شخصی ) دیگه خبر نداره که اون معلم و ... چی میگن و باید یه راست بره سر امتحانات نهایی ، کار کمی سخت تر از اونهای هست که میرن مدرسه و میدونند جریان از چه قراره !

----------


## MYDR

> کنکور ۹۴ که تاثیر قطعی بود اونایی که دیپلمشون غیرمنطبق با رشته شون بود تاثیر کمتر بود مثلا به جای ۲۵ درصد میشد ۱۰ درصد و در نتیجه تاثیر کنکور بیشتر میشد . در همون سال عده زیادی که در قدیم (قبل از ۸۴) دیپلم گرفتن تاثیر کنکور براشون ۱۰۰ درصد بود. میتونید پیک سنجش و دفترچه راهنمای کنکور ۹۴ رو مطالعه کنید که تاثیر معدل هم قطعی بود.


الان مطالعه کردم و دیدم کاملا درست می فرماید.



> چنانچه داوطلب مشمول سابقه تحصيلي نباشد، 100 % نمره كل آزمون، نمره كل نهايي داوطلبان خواهد بود.


حالا برای کسانی که سابقه تحصیلی ندارند، برای 1402 هم به صورت نمره آزمون حساب میشه؟

و از طرفی دانشگاه های که شرط معدل میخواند بزارند برای این های سابقه تحصیلی ندارند چه باید کرد؟

----------


## A.Joker

> الان مطالعه کردم و دیدم کاملا درست می فرماید.
> 
> حالا برای کسانی که سابقه تحصیلی ندارند، برای 1402 هم به صورت نمره آزمون حساب میشه؟
> 
> و از طرفی دانشگاه های که شرط معدل میخواند بزارند برای این های سابقه تحصیلی ندارند چه باید کرد؟


تا وقتی کنکور باشه حتی تاثیر کنکور ۱ درصد هم باشه سوابق تحصیلی ۹۹ درصد ،چون مشمول سوابق تحصیلی نمیشن کنکور براشون ۱۰۰ درصد حساب میشه.

شرط معدل هم نمیدونم قضیه اش چطوریه چون الان دانشگاه های فرهنگیان و بقیه الله که شرط معدل دارن محدودیت سنی هم دارن و اکثرا دیپلم نظام جدید و نظام قدیم (تا سال ۹۷) رو جذب میکنند چون قدیمی تر ها اصلا بخاطر محدودیت سنی نمیتونن وارد مصاحبه دانشگاه بشن چه برسه به اینکه حالا شرط معدل رو براشون حساب کنیم یا نه . اما خب اگه شرط معدل بذارن احتمالاً مجبورن محدودیت سنی هم بذارن.

----------


## MYDR

> تا وقتی کنکور باشه حتی تاثیر کنکور ۱ درصد هم باشه سوابق تحصیلی ۹۹ درصد ،چون مشمول سوابق تحصیلی نمیشن کنکور براشون ۱۰۰ درصد حساب میشه.


برای کسی که رشته اش فنی بوده و کاردانی و کارشناسی گرفته، اگر بخواد ریاضی امتحان بده دیگه بازم سابقه تحصیلی نداره درسته ؟  پس همون کنکور براش باید حساب بشه؟



> شرط معدل هم نمیدونم قضیه اش چطوریه چون الان دانشگاه های فرهنگیان و بقیه الله که شرط معدل دارن محدودیت سنی هم دارن و اکثرا دیپلم نظام جدید و نظام قدیم (تا سال ۹۷) رو جذب میکنند چون قدیمی تر ها اصلا بخاطر محدودیت سنی نمیتونن وارد مصاحبه دانشگاه بشن چه برسه به اینکه حالا شرط معدل رو براشون حساب کنیم یا نه . اما خب اگه شرط معدل بذارن احتمالاً مجبورن محدودیت سنی هم بذارن.


شرط معدل هم این هست دیگه اگر خبرها رو خونده باشی آقایون رئیس دانشگاه های تهران مدام میگفتن ما دانشگاه ها هیچ نقشی نداریم ! این طوری بهشون نقش دادند !
اموزش و پرورش هم می گفت از کنکور 20000 میلیاردی ما هیچ سهمی ندارید این طوری بهشون سهم دادند ...
سنجش هم که سهم خودش رو برداشت !

فقط ما داوطلبین هستیم که هیچ سهمی نداریم .
 این دانشگاه های که اشاره کردی چه شرط معدلی دارند ؟ که حدود همین ها برای سایر دانشگاه هم به احتمال زیاد اجرا میشه دادا !

----------


## A.Joker

> برای کسی که رشته اش فنی بوده و کاردانی و کارشناسی گرفته، اگر بخواد ریاضی امتحان بده دیگه بازم سابقه تحصیلی نداره درسته ؟  پس همون کنکور براش باید حساب بشه؟
> 
> 
> شرط معدل هم این هست دیگه اگر خبرها رو خونده باشی آقایون رئیس دانشگاه های تهران مدام میگفتن ما دانشگاه ها هیچ نقشی نداریم ! این طوری بهشون نقش دادند !
> اموزش و پرورش هم می گفت از کنکور 20000 میلیاردی ما هیچ سهمی ندارید این طوری بهشون سهم دادند ...
> سنجش هم که سهم خودش رو برداشت !
> 
> فقط ما داوطلبین هستیم که هیچ سهمی نداریم .
>  این دانشگاه های که اشاره کردی چه شرط معدلی دارند ؟ که حدود همین ها برای سایر دانشگاه هم به احتمال زیاد اجرا میشه دادا !


*آره فکر کنم  فنی های نظام قدیم هم مشمول سوابق تحصیلی نمیشن . اما فنی های نظام جدید یه تاثیر معدل کمی دارن (مطمئن نیستم دقیق)
دانشگاه بقیه الله برای دکتری پیوسته (پزشکی و دارو) فکر کنم معدل ۱۸ میخواست ، فرهنگیان معدل ۱۴ میخواد.*

----------


## A.Joker

*این رو هم بگم که اگه یه داوطلبی معدلش ۱۲ باشه و از امتیاز یک بار ترمیم معدل استفاده کنه و معدلش بشه ۲۰ !!!!! تا اینجای کار اون مشکل تاثیر ۶۰ درصدی معدل واسش حل شده اما فایده ای نداره چون اگه بخواد بره دانشگاه یا رشته خوب باید از فیلتر شرط معدل هم رد بشه ، ترمیم معدل فقط نمرات امتحان نهایی که واسه سنجش ارسال شده تا تاثیرش بده تو کنکور رو تغییر میده و معدل کتبی و کل دیپلم هیچ تغییری نمیکنه! یعنی این داوطلب واسه سازمان سنجش معدلش ۲۰ هستش اما معدل کل و معدل کتبی دیپلمش همچنان پایینه و بخاطر همین نمیتونه از فیلتر شرط معدل رد بشه!
یعنی از سال ۱۴۰۲ باید شاهد صف ۱۰۰ هزار نفره در هر سال واسه ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد باشیم !
نکته جالبش اینجاست که هزینه ترمیم معدل برای هر درس چند سال پیش ۲۰‌ هزار تومن بوده و واسه ۵ تا درس هر دانش آموزش باید ۱۰۰ هزار تومن پول میداده! الان هم اگه برگزار کنن فکر نکنم کمتر از ۴۰ هزار تومن واسه هر درس بگیرن! 
نتیجه گیری:جبران بخشی از کسری بودجه وزارت آموزش و پرورش
 از جیب پشت کنکوری ها!*

----------


## 1401

> *این رو هم بگم که اگه یه داوطلبی معدلش ۱۲ باشه و از امتیاز یک بار ترمیم معدل استفاده کنه و معدلش بشه ۲۰ !!!!! تا اینجای کار اون مشکل تاثیر ۶۰ درصدی معدل واسش حل شده اما فایده ای نداره چون اگه بخواد بره دانشگاه یا رشته خوب باید از فیلتر شرط معدل هم رد بشه ، ترمیم معدل فقط نمرات امتحان نهایی که واسه سنجش ارسال شده تا تاثیرش بده تو کنکور رو تغییر میده و معدل کتبی و کل دیپلم هیچ تغییری نمیکنه! یعنی این داوطلب واسه سازمان سنجش معدلش ۲۰ هستش اما معدل کل و معدل کتبی دیپلمش همچنان پایینه و بخاطر همین نمیتونه از فیلتر شرط معدل رد بشه!
> یعنی از سال ۱۴۰۲ باید شاهد صف ۱۰۰ هزار نفره در هر سال واسه ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد باشیم !
> نکته جالبش اینجاست که هزینه ترمیم معدل برای هر درس چند سال پیش ۲۰‌ هزار تومن بوده و واسه ۵ تا درس هر دانش آموزش باید ۱۰۰ هزار تومن پول میداده! الان هم اگه برگزار کنن فکر نکنم کمتر از ۴۰ هزار تومن واسه هر درس بگیرن! 
> نتیجه گیری:جبران بخشی از کسری بودجه وزارت آموزش و پرورش
>  از جیب پشت کنکوری ها!*


دقیقا هدف این بی شرف ها سرازیر کردن پول کنکور به آموزش و پرورش بود وگرنه همه میدونن کنکوری که یه بار در سال برگزار میشه و وزارت اطلاعات امنیتش رو برقرار میکنه تقلب میشه حالا امنیت امتحان نهایی چجوری تامین میشه

----------


## sea

بخاطر  حذف دروس عمومی و سرکیسه کردن بچه ها هم که شده امکان. ترمیم معدل میذار ن
حالا یه سوال مثلاً کسی که سوم دبیرستان و پیش نظام قدیم رو نهایی داده  اگه یازدهم رو نهایی کنن باید هر دوسال رو بره ترمیم کنه؟؟

----------


## s_hosein_p

خب الان من بیام دروس تخصصی بخونم فقط یعنی؟؟
عمومی نخونم؟؟ عربی و ادبیات و زبان و دینی تعطیل کنم یعنی؟؟
بعد الان من تو کنکور گیریم تونستم همرو 80 به بالا بزنم چون معدل نظام قدیمم زیر 18 شده یعنی نمیتونم برم دانشگاه و رشته مورد علاقم بخاطر شرط معدل خود دانشگاه؟
اخه این چه سمیه عملا خواستن هرچی نظام قدیمیه شوت کنن اونور

----------


## s_hosein_p

> هیییییییییچ اتفاق خاصی برای کنکور ۴۰۲ نمیفته .. بشین درستو بخون... این حرفاشون همه کرسی شعر و ادبه


والا بخدا منم دوس دارم تغییر نکنه حداقل برا 402 نشه، من چون 401 شرکت کنم پزشکیم بیارم نمیتونم برم بخاطر خدمت، 402 تنها راه فرارمه ولی موندم الان با معدل چیکار کنم هییییچ توضیحی هم ندادن که منه نظام قدیمی چجوری معدلمو جبران باید بکنم :/

----------


## MYDR

سلام
 این ها خودشون میدونند چنین چیزای هم وجود داره !



> خبر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی :
> - موضوعاتی نظیر پایین بودن معدل سال آخر دوره دوم متوسطه، متفاوت بودن  نظام آموزشی و سایر موارد که در سطح موضوعات اجرایی می‌باشد، با بکارگیری  تجربیات و روال موجود سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور و شورای سنجش و پذیرش و  همچنین تدوین آیین‌نامه لازم توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش  مورد توجه قرار  گرفته است.


 هنوز چیزی رو رسمی اعلام نکردند در این رابطه که باعث سردرگمی و استرس بچه ها شده ! اگه درست و درمون حرف میزدند مشخص بود که چه خبره ! الان همین دو خط کلی قوانین و مشکلات رو در برداره که چیزی در موردش توضیح ندادند !

----------


## Mhdse77

با اینکه بارها در مصاحبه هاشون اعلام کردند که این قانون تصویب شده! 
اما درسایت شورای انقلاب فرهنگی ، قسمت قوانین و مصوبه ها
هیچ مصوبه ای درمورد شرایط جدید برگزاری کنکور مشاهده نمیشه.
مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به تایید رییس جمهور احتیاج داره،ظاهرا حتی روحانی هم مخالفه
دولت بعدی هم که هنوز مستقر نشده...

----------


## MYDR

> با اینکه بارها در مصاحبه هاشون اعلام کردند که این قانون تصویب شده! 
> اما درسایت شورای انقلاب فرهنگی ، قسمت قوانین و مصوبه ها
> هیچ مصوبه ای درمورد شرایط جدید برگزاری کنکور مشاهده نمیشه.
> مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به تایید رییس جمهور احتیاج داره،ظاهرا حتی روحانی هم مخالفه
> دولت بعدی هم که هنوز مستقر نشده...


  به این دلیل هست که این چیزی که تحت عنوان سیاست های پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه یاد میکنند 13 بند هست و 7 بند اونو تصویب کردند و مابقی که مربوط به سهمیه ها و پذیرش دانشجو از علوم پایه و... بود باقی مونده که این ها هم تموم بشه به صورت فایل سندی در بخش اسناد قرار میگیره این ها 5 تا از مهم ترین هاش رو که خیلی مهم بوده زودتر اعلام کردند مابقی هم اعلام میکنند.

* حداقل ترین کارها اعتراض ساده است مثل این مورد:
**مخالفت با تأثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور* https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/75713


کسی برای دیپلم مجدد  مراجعه کرده  که اطلاع داشته باشه از چه قرار هست؟

----------


## Mhdse77

> به این دلیل هست که این چیزی که تحت عنوان سیاست های پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه یاد میکنند 13 بند هست و 7 بند اونو تصویب کردند و مابقی که مربوط به سهمیه ها و پذیرش دانشجو از علوم پایه و... بود باقی مونده که این ها هم تموم بشه به صورت فایل سندی در بخش اسناد قرار میگیره این ها 5 تا از مهم ترین هاش رو که خیلی مهم بوده زودتر اعلام کردند مابقی هم اعلام میکنند.
> 
> * حداقل ترین کارها اعتراض ساده است مثل این مورد:
> **مخالفت با تأثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور* https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/75713
> 
> 
> کسی برای دیپلم مجدد  مراجعه کرده  که اطلاع داشته باشه از چه قرار هست؟


دقیقا موضوع همینه
وقتی به جمع بندی نهایی نرسیدن نباید قطعی بگن که از ۱۴۰۲ اجرایی میشه.
همون شش بند هم کلی اعتراض بهش شده...

----------


## s_hosein_p

> دقیقا موضوع همینه
> وقتی به جمع بندی نهایی نرسیدن نباید قطعی بگن که از ۱۴۰۲ اجرایی میشه.
> همون شش بند هم کلی اعتراض بهش شده...


والا بحث منم همینه که دقیقا تکلیف نظام قدیمارو روشن نکردن، از اونور حذف عمومیارم رسمی نگفتن نمیفهمن شاید یکی میخواد مثلا از یازدهم بخونه برا کنکور نمیدونه باید چه کار کنه...

----------


## s_hosein_p

> کنکور ۹۴ که تاثیر قطعی بود اونایی که دیپلمشون غیرمنطبق با رشته شون بود تاثیر کمتر بود مثلا به جای ۲۵ درصد میشد ۱۰ درصد و در نتیجه تاثیر کنکور بیشتر میشد . در همون سال عده زیادی که در قدیم (قبل از ۸۴) دیپلم گرفتن تاثیر کنکور براشون ۱۰۰ درصد بود. میتونید پیک سنجش و دفترچه راهنمای کنکور ۹۴ رو مطالعه کنید که تاثیر معدل هم قطعی بود.


الان یعنی منی که نظام قدیمم و سال سوم دبیرستان 8 تا درس نهایی دادم و سال چهارم 3 تا درس، اصل کار برام کنکوره؟؟ یا نه اگر مثلا رتبه 100 ام بیارم بخاطر معدل ضربه میخورم

----------


## Amir_H80

*من احتمال زیاد واسه کنکور ۱۴۰۱ اگه بخوام بمونم پیام نور میخوام ثبت نام کنم . تمام سعی من این هست که در ۱۴۰۱ کنکور رو اوکی کنم و تموم بشه بره . اما از یک طرف یک نگرانی بزرگ هم دارم که اگه در ۱۴۰۱ نتونستم رشته مورد علاقه خودم قبول بشم باید چیکار کنم؟ آیا حین دانشجویی میذارن امتحانات ترمیم معدل شرکت کنیم یا اینکه از حالا واسه شهریور ۱۴۰۰ برم ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کنم؟ آیا نمرات ترمیم شده را در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ به حساب می آورند یا نه؟ 
دیپلم مجدد رو هم که فکر نکنم بشه تو دوران دانشجویی گرفت . من دیپلم ریاضی رو با معدل کتبی ۱۶.۷۰ و معدل کل ۱۷.۰۰ گرفتم و دغدغه بعدی من هم اینه که آیا اینکه با دیپلم ریاضی تو کنکور تجربی ۱۴۰۲ اگه شرکت کنم واسم تاثیر منفی نداره؟

البته من گفتم که تمام سعیم این هست که ۱۴۰۱ در رشته مورد علاقه م تو تجربی قبول بشم و ساعت مطالعه من هم بالاست اما خب این نگرانی لامصب دست از سرم برنمیداره خدا لعنتشون کنه با این مصوبه هاشون خب لااقل بگید از ۱۴۰۴ یا لااقل ۱۴۰۳.*

----------


## s_hosein_p

> *من احتمال زیاد واسه کنکور ۱۴۰۱ اگه بخوام بمونم پیام نور میخوام ثبت نام کنم . تمام سعی من این هست که در ۱۴۰۱ کنکور رو اوکی کنم و تموم بشه بره . اما از یک طرف یک نگرانی بزرگ هم دارم که اگه در ۱۴۰۱ نتونستم رشته مورد علاقه خودم قبول بشم باید چیکار کنم؟ آیا حین دانشجویی میذارن امتحانات ترمیم معدل شرکت کنیم یا اینکه از حالا واسه شهریور ۱۴۰۰ برم ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کنم؟ آیا نمرات ترمیم شده را در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ به حساب می آورند یا نه؟ 
> دیپلم مجدد رو هم که فکر نکنم بشه تو دوران دانشجویی گرفت . من دیپلم ریاضی رو با معدل کتبی ۱۶.۷۰ و معدل کل ۱۷.۰۰ گرفتم و دغدغه بعدی من هم اینه که آیا اینکه با دیپلم ریاضی تو کنکور تجربی ۱۴۰۲ اگه شرکت کنم واسم تاثیر منفی نداره؟
> 
> البته من گفتم که تمام سعیم این هست که ۱۴۰۱ در رشته مورد علاقه م تو تجربی قبول بشم و ساعت مطالعه من هم بالاست اما خب این نگرانی لامصب دست از سرم برنمیداره خدا لعنتشون کنه با این مصوبه هاشون خب لااقل بگید از ۱۴۰۴ یا لااقل ۱۴۰۳.*


والا دیپلم مجدد گرفتن خودش یه بحثیه ولی ترمیم معدل توی معدل کلت تاثیری نداره و فقط نمرت پیش سازمان سنجش بالاتره نه معدل کل، دقیقنم نگفتن معدل منظور معدل کله یا نه معدل دروس توی کنکور!!!
وضعیت عجیبیه من الان از شهریور میخوام بخونم ولی نمیدونم باید اول چه غلطی بکنم نگران معدلم باشم یا حذف شدن نشدن عمومیا...

----------


## Amir_H80

> والا دیپلم مجدد گرفتن خودش یه بحثیه ولی ترمیم معدل توی معدل کلت تاثیری نداره و فقط نمرت پیش سازمان سنجش بالاتره نه معدل کل، دقیقنم نگفتن معدل منظور معدل کله یا نه معدل دروس توی کنکور!!!
> وضعیت عجیبیه من الان از شهریور میخوام بخونم ولی نمیدونم باید اول چه غلطی بکنم نگران معدلم باشم یا حذف شدن نشدن عمومیا...


*معدل کل چون شامل نوبت اول دوازدهم که نهایی برگزار نشده هستش به هیچ عنوان در کنکور تاثیر نداره اما واسه شرط معدل دانشگاه ها میتونه تاثیر گذار باشه ، اصلا حق ندارن امتحان هایی که نهایی برگزار نشده رو تاثیر بدن چون این امتحانا هرکی هرکیه مثلا یه مدرسه غیرانتفاعی ممکنه به همه بچه ها نوبت اول بالای ۱۹ بده یا مثلا مدرسه تیزهوشان سخت گیری داشته باشه و معدل ها پایین تر باشه بنابراین طبق قوانین خود همین شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی فقط نمره های نهایی رو میتونن تاثیر بدن اما واسه شرط معدل دانشگاه ها میتونن معدل سه سال رو هم در نظر بگیرن .*

----------


## s_hosein_p

> *معدل کل چون شامل نوبت اول دوازدهم که نهایی برگزار نشده هستش به هیچ عنوان در کنکور تاثیر نداره اما واسه شرط معدل دانشگاه ها میتونه تاثیر گذار باشه ، اصلا حق ندارن امتحان هایی که نهایی برگزار نشده رو تاثیر بدن چون این امتحانا هرکی هرکیه مثلا یه مدرسه غیرانتفاعی ممکنه به همه بچه ها نوبت اول بالای ۱۹ بده یا مثلا مدرسه تیزهوشان سخت گیری داشته باشه و معدل ها پایین تر باشه بنابراین طبق قوانین خود همین شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی فقط نمره های نهایی رو میتونن تاثیر بدن اما واسه شرط معدل دانشگاه ها میتونن معدل سه سال رو هم در نظر بگیرن .*


خب واسه همین میگم طرح پر از باگه دیگه، اومدن کنکور حذف کنن بعد به دانشگاه شرط معدل دادن خب مردک یکی الان 100 بزنه باید بخاطر نمره ای که 6 سال پیش گرفته بسوزه؟؟
خبرشون ینفرم نمیاد شفاف حرف بزنه فقط عاشق استرس دادنن

----------


## Amir_H80

> خب واسه همین میگم طرح پر از باگه دیگه، اومدن کنکور حذف کنن بعد به دانشگاه شرط معدل دادن خب مردک یکی الان 100 بزنه باید بخاطر نمره ای که 6 سال پیش گرفته بسوزه؟؟
> خبرشون ینفرم نمیاد شفاف حرف بزنه فقط عاشق استرس دادنن


بعد، عده ای میان از شرط معدل دانشگاه ها دفاع میکنن و میگن اروپا و آمریکا هم همینه اما این رو نمیبینن که در آمریکا و اروپا از بعد از جنگ جهانی دوم اینجوری بوده و هر دانش آموز میدونسته که معدلش خیلی مهمه واسه پذیرش دانشگاه . نه اینکه یک شبه بیان معدلی که چندین ساله اهمیتی نداره رو مهم کنن.

----------


## s_hosein_p

> بعد، عده ای میان از شرط معدل دانشگاه ها دفاع میکنن و میگن اروپا و آمریکا هم همینه اما این رو نمیبینن که در آمریکا و اروپا از بعد از جنگ جهانی دوم اینجوری بوده و هر دانش آموز میدونسته که معدلش خیلی مهمه واسه پذیرش دانشگاه . نه اینکه یک شبه بیان معدلی که چندین ساله اهمیتی نداره رو مهم کنن.


بابا اروپا و آمریکا مگه سیستم درسی و آموزشی مثل ما دارن بالاخره همیشه یه عده هستن تبر بزنن دیگه، اقا اصن شاید طرف تصادف کرد موقع امتحانا نمراتش خراب شد مریض شد چه بدونم عزیزش فوت کرد راه جبرانش کنکوره، همونطور که توی تاثیر مثبت نمره ها برای کنکور کمک حال اونیه که کنکور و به هر دلیل خراب کرده ولی دیگه تاثیر مستقیم و شرط معدلو و فلان شعر و وره

----------


## MYDR

سلام.
در انتقادات به سطح سوالات امسال، رئیس سازمان سنجش قشنگ لو داد که 73 هزار نفر معدل بالای 19 فقط در رشته تجربی دارند !

پس ترمیم معدل و اخذ دیپلم مجدد و... چه طور میخواد به سرانجام برسه وقتی تاثیر قطعی باشه !

این قانون ریشه آموزش و عدالت رو خشک میکنه!

----------


## s_hosein_p

> سلام.
> در انتقادات به سطح سوالات امسال، رئیس سازمان سنجش قشنگ لو داد که 73 هزار نفر معدل بالای 19 فقط در رشته تجربی دارند !
> 
> پس ترمیم معدل و اخذ دیپلم مجدد و... چه طور میخواد به سرانجام برسه وقتی تاثیر قطعی باشه !
> 
> این قانون ریشه آموزش و عدالت رو خشک میکنه!


امیدوارم تا آخر تابستون تکلیف روشن شه که چه غلطی میخوان بکنن دقیقا، به ما رسید آسمون تپید!

----------


## لیلام

الان مایی که دیپلم تجربی نظام قدیم داریم نمی تونیم تو کنکور شرکت کنیم؟ 

یا تاثیرکنکور برامون،100اعمال میشه و معدل نداریم؟ 
من ورودی 97ام و تنها شانسم1402

----------


## siyahi

بچه هایی که این شرایط دارن یه گروپ بزنیم باهم

----------


## گالتیه

*قبولی توی 1401 هزار پله از سال های قبل سخت تره . هر بابایی رو میبینی میگه این آخرین کنکور بدون شرط معدله و بچه ها تمام زورشون رو دارن میزارن . فامیل ما n سالشه اومده میگه چون آخرین کنکور بدون شرط معدله میخوام بخونم شاید پزشکی قبول شدم :////// خلاصه من که خیلی از امسال ناامیدم و برای 1402 هم نمیتونم بمونم . یعنی به طرز ناباورانه ای دارم از همین مرداد ناامید میشم ...
چاره ای جز تلاش نداریم . شد شد ، نشد هم با آرزمون بای بای میکنیم ...*

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط گالتیه


قبولی توی 1401 هزار پله از سال های قبل سخت تره . هر بابایی رو میبینی میگه این آخرین کنکور بدون شرط معدله و بچه ها تمام زورشون رو دارن میزارن . فامیل ما n سالشه اومده میگه چون آخرین کنکور بدون شرط معدله میخوام بخونم شاید پزشکی قبول شدم :////// خلاصه من که خیلی از امسال ناامیدم و برای 1402 هم نمیتونم بمونم . یعنی به طرز ناباورانه ای دارم از همین مرداد ناامید میشم ...
چاره ای جز تلاش نداریم . شد شد ، نشد هم با آرزمون بای بای میکنیم ...


رقابت سخت باش برای همه سخت نه یک نفر دو نفر ! توک کنکور تجربی بیش از نیم میلیون هر سال شرکت میکنن ! فقط 10-20 هزارش درس میخونن ! بقیه یا مسیرو اشتباه میرن یا سیاه لشکرن !
این که ب تعداد کنکوری ها هم اضاف شه کار اونی ک بعد چن سال بخواد بیا کنکور بده خیلی سخته ! تو سن بالا ادم اینقد دغدغه و ذهنش مشغول ک خیلی سخت بتونه قشنگ بخونه ! ک تعداد موفق های این افراد خیلی کم و جز استثناهای کنکورن*

----------


## Amir_H80

*این وزیر آموزش پرورش جدیده (باغگلی) یه مصاحبه ای داشته آدم وقتی میشنوه دود از سرش بلند میشه . به نظرم واسه ۱۴۰۲ نه تنها این مصوبه به طور تمام و کمال اجرا میشه بلکه حتی ممکنه دو سه تا بند دیگه هم بهش اضافه بشه! و اعتراض ها هم به جایی نمیرسه.*

----------


## dr.parham

این تازه به دوران رسیده چی موعظه کرده؟

----------


## B.R

بیخیال بابا خودتونو درگیر نکنید 
این اتفاقم حتی اگه بیفته (ک احتمالش کمه )
تاثیری تو کنکور ۴۰۱نداره 
هرساله ی مشکل جدید پیش میاد 
یادمه میگفتن ۹۸قراره بدبختی بشه چون اخرین کنکور نظام قدیمه چی شدددددددد؟؟؟؟
ذهن خودتون و دیگرانو درگیر نکنین با این حرفا درستونو بخونید و مسیر درستو برین 
اگه قرار بر این باشه ک کنکور سخته برا همه سخت میشه

----------


## mohammad1397

> *قبولی توی 1401 هزار پله از سال های قبل سخت تره . هر بابایی رو میبینی میگه این آخرین کنکور بدون شرط معدله و بچه ها تمام زورشون رو دارن میزارن . فامیل ما n سالشه اومده میگه چون آخرین کنکور بدون شرط معدله میخوام بخونم شاید پزشکی قبول شدم :////// خلاصه من که خیلی از امسال ناامیدم و برای 1402 هم نمیتونم بمونم . یعنی به طرز ناباورانه ای دارم از همین مرداد ناامید میشم ...
> چاره ای جز تلاش نداریم . شد شد ، نشد هم با آرزمون بای بای میکنیم ...*


چیکار به جمعیت داری ؟ هشت تا درس هست که تا ده ماه اینده باید بخونی و مرور کنی و تستاشون بزنی و ازمون بدی واسه چیزی که روش کنترل نداری حرص نخور مطمئن باش سال دیگه هم مثل امساله و کسی که به بهانه های مختلف نخونه پشیمون میشه  ... این مصوبه هم احتمال زیاد لغو میشه

----------


## reza1401

> *این وزیر آموزش پرورش جدیده (باغگلی) یه مصاحبه ای داشته آدم وقتی میشنوه دود از سرش بلند میشه . به نظرم واسه ۱۴۰۲ نه تنها این مصوبه به طور تمام و کمال اجرا میشه بلکه حتی ممکنه دو سه تا بند دیگه هم بهش اضافه بشه! و اعتراض ها هم به جایی نمیرسه.*


نطر وزیر اموزش و پرورش چندان مهم نیست.مهم نظر وزیر علومه.چون کنکور  پلی برای رفتن از اموزش و پرورش به تحصیلات عالی و دانشگاه محسوب میشه.کما اینکه سازمان سنجش هم امسال تلویحا گفت اهداف وزارت علوم رو دنبال میکنه نه اموزش و پرورش رو.وگرنه همین وزیر فعلی اموزش و پرورش حاجی میرزایی هم موافق مصوبه بود.ولی تصمیم گیران اصلی وزیر علوم و روسای دانشگاه ها هستن که عضو شورای انقلاب فرهنگی  محسوب میشن.باید دید نطر دکتر زلفی گل وزیر علوم احتمالی چیه؟

----------


## گالتیه

*آقا خلاصه کنم واستون ، هر اتفاقی بخواد بیوفته به نفع ما ها که کنکوری های ۹۷ و ۹۸ ایناییم نیست ... ما همینجوریش زندگیمون به گاج و مبتکران رفت   بشینیم بخونیم بعدشم بریم پی زندگیمون ... خواستیم پزشکی قبول بشیم که زندگیمون خوب بشه ، زندگیمون رو صرف قبولی توی پزشکی کردیم ...*

----------


## MYDR

*ابلاغ شبهه برانگیز طرح شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی درباره کنکور در روزهای پایانی دولت دوازدهم

*
https://www.icana.ir/Fa/News/481171/%D8%A7%D8%A8%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%BA-%D8%B4%D8%A8%D9%87%D9%87-%D8%A8%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%86%DA%AF%DB%8C%D8%B2-%D8%B7%D8%B1%D8%AD-%D8%B4%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D8%B9%D8%A7%D9%84%DB%8C-%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%82%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%A8-%D9%81%D8%B1%D9%87%D9%86%DA%AF%DB%8C-%D8%AF%D8%B1%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%87-%DA%A9%D9%86%DA%A9%D9%88%D8%B1-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D8%B1%D9%88%D8%B2%D9%87%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D9%BE%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%A7%D9%86%DB%8C-%D8%AF%D9%88%D9%84%D8%AA-%D8%AF%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B2%D8%AF%D9%87%D9%85





> *دولت جدید سریعاً این مصوبه را ابطال کند 
> *



اونهای که میخوان پیگیری کنند و یه حرکتی بزنند و از طریق تلگرام و اینستا و... در پست های موجود که کم هم نیست فعالیت داشته باشند و الکی ناله نکنند و با بی خیالی و دلخوش کردن به بقیه علاوه بر مفت خوری هیچ کاری درست نمیشه .

----------


## .Delaram

اگه راهی هست برای فرار از سربازی و خوندن برای ۱۴۰۱ حتما امتحان کن واقعا معلوم نیس ۱۴۰۲ چی بشه سنجش چند ساله داره اثبات میکنه ذره ای براش مهم نیس کار غیر عقلانی بکنه یا به یه جمع کثیری ضربه بزنه تنها چیزی که مهمه اینه که همسو با مافیای کنکور باشه
 اگه راهی هم نیست که کاری از دستت بر نمیاد صبر کن ببین ۱۴۰۲ چی میشه
میشه بگید چرا با لیسانس پرستاری میخواید بخونید برای پزشکی؟ واسم خ مهمه :Yahoo (117):

----------


## s_hosein_p

> اگه راهی هست برای فرار از سربازی و خوندن برای ۱۴۰۱ حتما امتحان کن واقعا معلوم نیس ۱۴۰۲ چی بشه سنجش چند ساله داره اثبات میکنه ذره ای براش مهم نیس کار غیر عقلانی بکنه یا به یه جمع کثیری ضربه بزنه تنها چیزی که مهمه اینه که همسو با مافیای کنکور باشه
>  اگه راهی هم نیست که کاری از دستت بر نمیاد صبر کن ببین ۱۴۰۲ چی میشه
> میشه بگید چرا با لیسانس پرستاری میخواید بخونید برای پزشکی؟ واسم خ مهمه


سلام، والا راهی واسه پیچوندن نیست متاسفانه، شرکت مجدد من تو کنکور یجورایی اثبات خودم به خودمه وگرنه تا آخر عمرم هی باید بگم کاش کاش کاش...
پرستاری رشته بدی نیست ولی خب چیزی برای از دست دادن ندارم میخوام واسه هدف اصلیم برسم نشد هم همین پرستاری رو دارم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## .Delaram

> سلام، والا راهی واسه پیچوندن نیست متاسفانه، شرکت مجدد من تو کنکور یجورایی اثبات خودم به خودمه وگرنه تا آخر عمرم هی باید بگم کاش کاش کاش...
> پرستاری رشته بدی نیست ولی خب چیزی برای از دست دادن ندارم میخوام واسه هدف اصلیم برسم نشد هم همین پرستاری رو دارم


۴ سال دیگه مطمئنا توی وضعیت شما خواهم بود :Yahoo (2): 
مرسی واقعا دلم میخواد موفق باشین :Yahoo (1):

----------


## s_hosein_p

> ۴ سال دیگه مطمئنا توی وضعیت شما خواهم بود
> مرسی واقعا دلم میخواد موفق باشین


امیدوارم از اولش به هدفت برسی

----------


## یا حق 💚

سلام الان یعنی فقط امتحانات نهایی دوازدهم موثر هس دیگه درسته؟

----------


## یا حق 💚

پس یعنی مطمین امتحانای ترم اول و مستمر نیس دیگه فقط نهایی؟ بعدش گمون کنم از سال دیگه اگه قراربه اجرای این طرح باشه نهایی برای هر سه پایه خواهد بود

----------


## Amir_H80

> پس یعنی مطمین امتحانای ترم اول و مستمر نیس دیگه فقط نهایی؟ بعدش گمون کنم از سال دیگه اگه قراربه اجرای این طرح باشه نهایی برای هر سه پایه خواهد بود


نمیتونن واسه سه پایه امتحان نهایی برگزار کنند
آموزش و پرورش پول دوسال پیش مصحح هاشو هنوز نداده ، معلم ها اشتیاق کمتری نسبت به قبل واسه تصحیح امتحان نهایی دارن
به نظرم آموزش و پرورش و سنجش همین گاوی که زاییدن رو به زور میتونن بزرگ کنند ، به زور همون امتحانات نهایی دوازدهم رو تأثیر میدن ، اونم شاید از سال 1403 یا 1404 یا هیچ وقت

----------


## farzaddd

کلا این طرحو جدی نگیرید،لغو میشه،هیچکس جرات نکرده آیین نامه بنویسه  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## asalshah

_دوستان یه سوال پیش دانشگاهیم رو سال ۹۵ گرفتم و اون موقع درسی به نام سلامت و بهداشت و علوم اجتماعی نهایی نبود!الان تکلیف من برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ چیه؟باید این درس هارو امتحان بدم؟_

----------


## Elnaz07

> _دوستان یه سوال پیش دانشگاهیم رو سال ۹۵ گرفتم و اون موقع درسی به نام سلامت و بهداشت و علوم اجتماعی نهایی نبود!الان تکلیف من برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ چیه؟باید این درس هارو امتحان بدم؟_


هنوز آیین نامه ای نیومده دقیق باس چیکار کرد ولی احتمال زیاد وقتی سوم رو با دوازدهم تطبیق بدن نه این درس ها نمیخواد امتحان بدین

----------

